#  Der kleine Patient >   Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll. >

## alex2608

Hallo an alle 
Wie kann man meinem Sohn helfen?
Fange am besten mal von vorne an.
Mein Sohn ist jetzt 6 1/2 Jahre alt.
Wie er geboren wurde hatte er zwei Löcher im Herz, die sich innerhalb von 3 1/2 Jahren selber verschlossen haben. Das ist ja super. Doch dann fing das Theater erst richtig an.
Er bekam ständig sehr dunkle Ränder unter den Augen, war sehr schlapp und schläfrig. Zu nichts zu bewegen.
Wie wir dann nochmal beim Kardiologen waren, sagte man mir erst, er hätte eine verlängerte QT-Zeit.
Und dann ging es los. Innerhalb von zwei Jahren, lag Dennis 3 mal im Krankenhaus.
Er ist mir einfach zusammen geklappt. Für mich ohne ersichtlichen Grund.
Beim ersten mal, war er für 3 Tage am Monitor angeschlossen. Tagsüber hat man dann nicht wirklich viel feststellen können, doch Nachts.
Sein Herzschlag ging in der Nacht unter 50 Schläge.
Die Krankenschwester bekam ihn auch nur sehr schwer wach.
Das Gerät wo er angeschlossen war, hat in den Nächten mindestens 5 mal angefangen Alarm zu machen.
Aus diesem Grund wurden wir in eine Kinderherzklinik verwiesen.
Als wir dort waren, haben sie ihn total auf den Kopf gestellt und es kam nichts dabei raus. Ausser, das er doch keine verlängerte QT-Zeit hat.
Danach klappte er mir noch zweimal zusammen. Jedesmal Krankenhaus und jedesmal wenn wir dann ankamen, war alles wieder weg.
Letztens waren wir bei der Schuluntersuchung für Schulanfänger. Da war die Amtsärztin und fragte nach Krankheiten und so. Ich erzählte ihr das, was da alles war.
Sie lies den kleinen zig mal durch den Raum hüpfen und toben und rennen. Danach sofort auf die Liege um das Herz abzuhorchen.
Da schaute sie mich an und sagte. Haben sie schon bemerkt, das das Herz viel zu langsam ist. Sie sagte, es hätte nur 60 mal in der Minute geschlagen, trotz der Anstrengung.
Wir sollen doch bitte einen Kardiologen aufsuchen.
Nun waren wir wieder beim Kardiologen und es konnte mal wieder nichts festgestellt werden.
Ich bin total am verzweifeln und habe ständig Angst meinen kleinen zum spielen alleine raus zu lassen. Wenn er draussen zusammenklappt und keiner ist bei ihm, mag mir das garnicht vorstellen.
Ich habe das Gefühl, das es jedesmal dieser Vorführeffekt bei ihm ist.
Er kam auch schon öfters an und sagte. Mama mein Herz schlägt heute so fest, das ich das richtig dolle merke.
Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll.
Meine Oma hat das 80 Jahre lang gehabt, bis es mal direkt im Krankenhaus passierte und seither hat sie einen Herzschrittmacher.
Ich habe das Gefühl, das es mir niemand glaubt, das mit seinem Herz was nicht stimmt. Manchmal denke ich, das ich vielleicht auch zu empfindlich eingestellt bin. Ich habe keine Ahnung.
Ich bin froh, das ich das hier mal los werden konnte.
Vielleicht hat jemand ja mal einen Tipp, was ich noch machen kann, damit man endlich raus bekommt, was es ist. Damit ihm nichts passiert und ich beruhigter sein kann. 
Vielen Dank schonmal. 
LG Alex

----------


## alex2608

Hallo an alle 
Hat denn wirklich keiner eine Idee?
Was können wir denn noch machen, damit wir raus bekommen, was es ist? 
Liebe Grüße 
Alex

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wart ihr den mal bei einem Kardiologen der sich auf Kinder spezialisiert hat?
Wendet euch doch mal an eine Uniklinik.

----------


## alex2608

Hallo 
Wir waren schon mehrfach bei Kinderkardiologen, bei mehreren und wir waren schon in der Kinderherzklinik in Göttingen. Jedesmal wenn wir nen Termin hatten, ging es ihm gut und es war dann natürlich nichts festzustellen.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Alex,
ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, wie belastend es für Dich ist,dass Dein Kleiner zusammenklappt und Du nicht weißt, warum das passiert.Ich habe mir die Frage gestellt, was vorliegen könnte, wenn es gelegentlich zur Bewusstlosigkeit (synkope) kommt,der Herzschlag zu langsam ist (Bradykardie) und es keine typischen Auffälligkeiten im EKG gibt.Damit Du meinen Beitrag aber besser einschätzen kannst, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich keine ärztliche Ausbildung habe.  
Hier mal eine Leitlinie an Hand derer die Ärzte sich auf "Ursachensuche" begeben können an Hand des Auftretens der Bewußtlosigkeit.. AWMF online - S2-Leitlinie P 
Ein kleiner Auszug daraus: "Unter einer Kreislaufregulationsstörung (Kreislaufdysregulation) versteht man ein situations-inadäquates Verhalten von Herzfrequenz und Blutdruck. Bei der Synkope handelt es sich um einen plötzlichen transienten Bewußtseinsverlust mit Verlust des Muskeltonus (siehe Tab. 1). Bei der Präsynkope schwindet der Muskeltonus ohne Bewusstseinsverlust.
An die 20% aller Kinder erleiden bis zum 15. Lebensjahr eine Synkope. Die überwiegende Zahl der Synkopen ist gutartig, nur sehr selten lebensbedrohlich. Eine familiäre Häufung kommt vor. 80% der Synkopen sind neurokardiogener Ursache. 2 - 5% aller Kinder zwischen 6 Monaten und 6 Jahren haben respiratorische Affektkrämpfe, davon sind dann ca. die Hälfte azyanotische Schreiattacken mit Tonusverlust und Synkope (entsprechend der kardioinhibitorischen Form der neurokardiogenen Synkope)."
Wichtig ist dabei sicherlich die Aussage, dass die Ohnmacht nur sehr selten lebensbedrohlich ist.
Bei den möglichen kardialen Ursachen findest Du dort den Begriff Bradykardie. Eine Bradykardie ist der Fachbegriff für einen zu langsamen Herzschlag.Unter anderem ist dort die familiäre Form des sick sinus syndrom aufgeführt. Hierzu auch ein link: http://miami.uni-muenster.de/servlet...ss_yeganeh.pdf  aus dem folgender Textauszug stammt:   
"Die klinischen Manifestationen treten nicht bei jedem
Patienten in gleicher Weise in Erscheinung, sondern sie sind mehr oder weniger
individuell und hängen in direkter Weise mit dem Alter, der Funktion des
Nervensystems und des restlichen Erregungsleitungssystems sowie dem zu Grunde
liegenden hämodynamischen Status des jeweiligen Patienten zusammen [80].
Erschwerend ist zusätzlich die Tatsache, dass Symptome beim „SSS“ nicht permanent
sondern intermittierend auftreten können, stark variierend sind und gelegentlich nur
inzidentell mit EKG–Veränderungen assoziiert werden können [54, 107, 130]. Die
hauptsächlich auftretenden Symptome reichen von Palpitationen, Schwindel, Müdigkeit
und kognitiven Defiziten [125] über Kopfschmerzen, starke Leistungsminderung,
Präsynkopen bis hin zur plötzlich und ohne Vorwarnung auftretenden Synkope....."  
Beim sick sinus syndrom (SSS) sind sozusagen nicht zu jeder Zeit "Beweise" im EKG vorhanden.Die dort beschriebenen Symptome sind Palpitationen,(Palpitation bezeichnet die bewusste Wahrnehmung des eigenen Herzschlags dahingehend, ob er zu langsam, zu schnell, unregelmäßig oder mit normaler Geschwindigkeit erfolgt.)Schwindel, Müdigkeit und kognitiven Defiziten (Zu den kognitiven Fähigkeiten eines Menschen zählen zum Beispiel die Aufmerksamkeit, die Erinnerung, das Lernen, die Kreativität) sowie die Leistungsminderung, Kopfschmerzen und die Bewußtlosigkeit.
Von Müdigkeit, Synkopen und Palpitationen hast Du bereits berichtet. Auch dass es mal eine verlängerte QT Zeit gab ist ja durchaus auch ein Hinweis auf eine kardiale Symptomatik.Hätte dazu aber noch die Frage, ob es irgendeine Form von Medikation (auch Infusionen)in der Zeit gab, als Dennis die QT zeit verlängerung hatte.Sind die Bewusstlosigkeiten während Aktivitäten von Dennis aufgetreten oder vermehrt nach dem Aufstehen?
Hast Du die Befunde Von Dennis gesammelt?  Manchmal ist es ganz gut, wenn man alle bisher erhobenen Befunde zusammenstellt und sie dann in ihrer Gesamtheit mal von einem Fachmann (hier Kinderkardiologe) beurteilen läßt. 
Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob Dennis jetzt wirklich ein sick sinus syndrom hat. Er kann natürlich auch was ganz Anderes haben. 
Mein Mann hatte auch Synkopen und einen bradykarden Herzschlag. Es gab Zeiten, da ist er öfter mal zusammengeklappt. Bei ihm war es aber so, dass meist etwas "Begleitendes" dabei war. Mal eine beginnende Erkältung, mal die Augen verblitzt.. Es hieß er wäre ein "leptosomer Typ". Die letzten 30 Jahre ist es dann aber nur noch einmal passiert. Ich habe mich besser gefühlt, als ich wußte was zu tun ist. Ich mußte die Beine senkrecht in die Höhe halten. (Kopf tief gelegt). Mein Mann ist dann regelmäßig nach ein paar Sekunden wieder wach geworden.
Ich hoffe, dass sich auch Dennis Befinden wieder bessert, und man dem Grundproblem noch auf die Spur kommt, und es sich als harmlos herausstellt.
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## alex2608

Hallo Ulrike 
Vielen lieben Dank für deinen sehr ausführlichen Bericht.
Das was da beschrieben wird trifft es ziemlich genau von den Symptomen.
Berichte habe ich von alle dem zwar noch nicht da, aber es ist kein Problem die zu besorgen.
Eine Medikation hat es noch nie gegeben. Das einzige was er immer hatte war, wie er klein war und die Löcher noch hatte. Da war es so, das wir fast monatlich Antibiotika brauchten, durch die Mandel- und Mittelohrentzündungen.
Das hat sich aber erledigt, da er keine Mandeln mehr hat.
Das erste mal klappte er zusammen beim Mittagessen, das zweite mal beim spielen im Garten und das dritte mal hat er eine Erkältung ausgebrütet.
Er hat diese Symptome sehr oft auch so, aber nicht bis zum zusammenklappen. Bei Anstrengungen ist es so, das er früh genug merkt wann schluss ist und dann Pausen macht. Er ist eigentlich (wenn es ihm gut geht) ein reines Energiebündel und kaum müde zu bekommen.
Viele Beweise auf EKG´s haben wir nicht, aber so ein paar.
Da wir etwas ländlicher wohnen ist es auch nicht so einfach so schnell zu irgendeinem Arzt zu kommen, der ihn direkt ans EKG anschliessen könnte.
Das ist das was man uns beim Kardiologen empfohlen hat.
Aber durch die letzte OP die er hatte, kann ich was auf Papier bekommen, denn der Narkosearzt meinte, das er während der 20 Minütigen Op das Herz 2x anschieben mußte.
Du gibst mir wieder etwas Hoffnung, das wir es vielleicht doch noch raus bekommen.
Werde mich jetzt dran machen und mir alles was wir auf Papier bekommen können holen. 
Vielen lieben Dank.
Alex

----------


## Justitia

Liebe Alex,
meine Frage nach Medikamenten im Zusammenhang mit der QT-Zeit Verlängerung bezog sich nicht nur auf "Herzmedikamente". Auch Antibiotika wie z.B.Erythromycin können so etwas bewirken. Hierzu ein Textauszug :
"Gemeinsam ist diesen Substanzen, dass sie in der Herzmuskelzelle den Kaliumausstrom während der Repolarisation hemmen und so das QT-Intervall verlängern können. Der blockierte Kaliumkanal ist der HERG-Kanal. Das Risiko für derartige unerwünschte Arzneimittelwirkungen (UAW) ist bei niedrigen Pulsfrequenzen (Bradykardie), weiblichem Geschlecht, erniedrigtem Kaliumspiegel im Blut (Hypokaliämie), Verdickung des Herzmuskels durch arterielle Hypertonie (Bluthochdruck), Herzmuskelschwäche und hohen Wirkstoffkonzentrationen auf Grund pharmakogenetischer Besonderheiten erhöht."  
Entnommen aus: QT-Syndrom  
Vor und nach Operationen wird meist auch Antibiotika prophylaktisch eingesetzt. Es gibt wohl so 100 Substanzen die in der Lage sind, diese durchaus gefährlichen Arrhythmien auszulösen. In dem link ist auch von molekulargenetischen Untersuchungen die Rede. Ich möchte es mal so formulieren: Ich würde mich als Mutter wohler fühlen, wenn eine derartige Untersuchung durchgeführt würde und ich das Ergebnis hätte, dass mein Kind kein long QT- Syndrom hat.
Bezüglich einer möglichen "Erklärung" der QT-Zeit Verlängerung in Verbindung mit Medikamenten fand ich diesen Artikel sehr informativ : http://old.swiss-paediatrics.org/pae.../pdf/37-41.pdf 
Da sind auch durchaus häufig verschriebene Schmerzmittel dabei. Vielleicht kann man ja mal abgleichen, ob Dennis bereits Medikamente aus dieser Gruppe bekommen hat und dass diese für die Zukunft auf jeden Fall vermieden werden sollten. Du könntest bei Verabreichung von Medikamenten dann ja vorher hier nachlesen, da wie auch dort beschrieben, die Achtsamkeit der verordneten Ärzte bezüglich dieser möglichen UAW noch nicht so groß ist.
Mein Sohn hatte übrigens unter einer wochenlangen Erythromycin Therapie auch Herzgeräusche entwickelt. Es ging ihm danach auch lange Zeit nicht gut. Dies aber nur als Bemerkung am Rande.
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------

